# Lyft now says "we rarely see tips"



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

I just spoke to a customer service rep from Lyft after driving for the first time in over a year, and asked her about the lack of tips on my 7 fares, which had never happened before in over 500 trips. Her response was *"I rarely see tips for divers"*. I then asked specifically if it was strange for a driver to go 7 fares without a tip, and she said "no, not unusual".

When I drove before, I had around 30% of the passengers tip, and don't ever remember more than 5 fares without a tip.

Has tipping really diminished that much?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Make sure to go back within 24 hours and down rate every one of those paxholes.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

90% of Lyft requests for me now come from the hood. Therefore 90% decrease in tips.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Make sure to go back within 24 hours and down rate every one of those paxholes.


Or down rate them at the end of the ride and change it back to 5 when the tip shows up.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Make sure to go back within 24 hours and down rate every one of those paxholes.


I understand where you're coming from, and you're not wrong, but my gut tells me that something else is going on with the lack of tips. Perhaps something in the user interface has changed making it more difficult.

Also, given the fact that they've all but hidden the rating system, I wonder if more drivers haven't taken your advice.



Jufkii said:


> 90% of Lyft requests for me now come from the hood. Therefore 90% decrease in tips.


Ironically, the actual fares were quite high for me, which makes it all very strange. Made around $100 gross in a few hours outside of the Nashville market.

*Update:*

Just looked at a post by TheRideshareGuy (How to Make $1900 per week.....), and found that he only made 3-4% in tips total for that week.

I don't ever remember making less than 10% tips on Lyft. Guess the market has changed.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Guess depends on the area and riders. This area is mostly tourists and I seldom not get a tip. 
The top one from today was a $10. Cash tip.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver

For me, it's the exact same area as when I drove before, so not sure what happened, but zero tips just looks unusual.

I'm planning on driving some more soon, and I'll test out Uber to compare as well.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

theLaw said:


> OrlUberOffDriver
> 
> For me, it's the exact same area as when I drove before, so not sure what happened, but zero tips just looks unusual.
> 
> I'm planning on driving some more soon, and I'll test out Uber to compare as well.


Well, on the flip side with FUber tips have been nearly zero since early May. Before May I was at about 77% tipped rides. 
Is FUber really started stealing tips? And will FLyft follow suit?
I do believe there is something that is amiss with this Tips thing.


----------



## mandrade (May 1, 2018)

I might be a rare case but I get way more tips on Uber lol. When I first joined a lot of people said Lyft riders tipped more because it was promoted better but not the case for me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

One day, everybody tips. The next day, nobody tips. There’s no consistency for some reason, though I noticed that pax in my market are more generous on Thur, Fri, & Sat. 
There’s also lack of trust; pax have had me watch as they apply a tip through the app, and the tip never materialized on my end.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

theLaw said:


> I just spoke to a customer service rep from Lyft after driving for the first time in over a year, and asked her about the lack of tips on my 7 fares, which had never happened before in over 500 trips. Her response was *"I rarely see tips for divers"*. I then asked specifically if it was strange for a driver to go 7 fares without a tip, and she said "no, not unusual".
> 
> When I drove before, I had around 30% of the passengers tip, and don't ever remember more than 5 fares without a tip.
> 
> Has tipping really diminished that much?


Rideshare becomes Worse & Worse with each passing day !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

mandrade said:


> I might be a rare case but I get way more tips on Uber lol. When I first joined a lot of people said Lyft riders tipped more


When I started driving, the Lyft clientele were more upscale, and their generous tipping habits were more frequent. Now days I'm seeing former Uber pax scumbags who migrated to Lyft because they could "no longer find an Uber driver." When they make that complaint, I take the opportunity to explain that Uber drivers are still in the area, and I educate them regarding paxholism. I'm constantly amazed how many of these clueless paxholes actually suffer from lilCindy syndrome.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

theLaw said:


> I just spoke to a customer service rep from Lyft after driving for the first time in over a year, and asked her about the lack of tips on my 7 fares, which had never happened before in over 500 trips. Her response was *"I rarely see tips for divers"*. I then asked specifically if it was strange for a driver to go 7 fares without a tip, and she said "no, not unusual".
> 
> When I drove before, I had around 30% of the passengers tip, and don't ever remember more than 5 fares without a tip.
> 
> Has tipping really diminished that much?


7 trips lol cmon man it is not uncommon at all to go 7 trips without a tip. Why don't you give a few more rides lol that's funny how you actually called support after 7 non tipped trips!

Trust me Lyft drivers still tip as good now as they did back in the day. Nothing has changed on that front.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

So, spent 2 hours on the phone...yes talking on the phone with English speaking (FUber) CSR. Here is the result.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

mandrade said:


> I might be a rare case but I get way more tips on Uber lol. When I first joined a lot of people said Lyft riders tipped more because it was promoted better but not the case for me.


Uber has recently changed the Uber rider app to make tips and ratings more presentable to the rider which has increased ratings and tips. I've noticed the last month that I get rated and tipped a lot more with Uber then in the past.



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> So, spent 2 hours on the phone...yes talking on the phone with English speaking (FUber) CSR. Here is the result.
> View attachment 236392


Wait what? So you talked to Uber support and they gave you tips from previous rides? Please explain


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> Uber has recently changed the Uber rider app to make tips and ratings more presentable to the rider which has increased ratings and tips. I've noticed the last month that I get rated and tipped a lot more with Uber then in the past.
> 
> Wait what? So you talked to Uber support and they gave you tips from previous rides? Please explain


I requested an audit of my trips with Riders payments. Of course, that is not available she says. After going back and forth I told her that I had a couple of riders that were confused on how to rate & tip me so, I told her that I showed the riders on how to do it and took photos of rating & tip page and that I would be happy to send information to my attorney. 
I'm done been screwed by this Scam artistry of a scumbag company.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> 7 trips lol cmon man it is not uncommon at all to go 7 trips without a tip. Why don't you give a few more rides lol that's funny how you actually called support after 7 non tipped trips!
> 
> Trust me Lyft drivers still tip as good now as they did back in the day. Nothing has changed on that front.


First off, try reading my entire post this time, so you don't make the mistake of just shooting your mouth off again.

You'll note that I had 500+ trips before this 7, and nothing had changed but the Lyft app, hence my call. Again, never more than 5 fares without a tip in 500 trips, and now 7 without tip after the app changed.

Lyft also no longer labels "tips" like they did previously on the driver app, but instead simply shows it next to your total for that ride. Nor do they send out daily summaries, which used to contain all tip info. My call was to see if I had missed something on the app.

Hopefully, riders still tip well, but it's a strange coincidence to see this right out of the gate.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

theLaw said:


> First off, try reading my entire post this time, so you don't make the mistake of just shooting your mouth off again.
> 
> You'll note that I had 500+ trips before this 7, and nothing had changed but the Lyft app, hence my call. Again, never more than 5 fares without a tip in 500 trips, and now 7 without tip after the app changed.
> 
> ...


Well a rider with 500 rides under his belt shouldn't be surprised to go 7 rides without a in app tip. I've gone 20 rides in a row without a tip and 12 in a row that did.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well a rider with 500 rides under his belt shouldn't be surprised to go 7 rides without a in app tip. I've gone 20 rides in a row without a tip and 12 in a row that did.


Your first statement is illogical, not to mention you failed to read my entire post.......yet again.

And your second has nothing to do with me or my experience, so not sure why you posted it.

I appreciate that you just want to argue, but I'm just not interested, so I'll leave you to it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

theLaw said:


> Your first statement is illogical, not to mention you failed to read my entire post.......yet again.
> 
> And your second has nothing to do with me or my experience, so not sure why you posted it.
> 
> I appreciate that you just want to argue, but I'm just not interested, so I'll leave you to it.


Yea your right my apologies I should have just kept my mouth shut.


----------



## NomorePOOL (Mar 6, 2018)

Pax don’t tip public transportation drivers. They see us in the same category but paid way less


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

NomorePOOL said:


> Pax don't tip public transportation drivers. They see us in the same category but paid way less


Not only that but I normally don't tip business owners either.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

*Quick update: *

Currently, around 40-50% of my pax now tip, so perhaps this was just an anomaly.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

My tips have held pretty consistently at about 1 out of 8 rides. Some days no tips, some days 50% tip. It averages out to about 10% of my earnings.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Guess depends on the area and riders. This area is mostly tourists and I seldom not get a tip.
> The top one from today was a $10. Cash tip.
> View attachment 236078


I find it more impressive you got that many premier rides lol


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

It's not Lyft vs Uber. They both are pretty clear on how to tip in the app. It's just the type of pax. For whatever reason, Lyft is no longer attracting good customers. It's all millennials and lower income, who generally do not tip. Uber has middle-upper class, regular working folks, older couples, and families. Those are the people who tip.

So I blame whatever marketing strategy Lyft has been using that is attracting all these terrible customers.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

henrygates said:


> It's not Lyft vs Uber. They both are pretty clear on how to tip in the app. It's just the type of pax. For whatever reason, Lyft is no longer attracting good customers. It's all millennials and lower income, who generally do not tip. Uber has middle-upper class, regular working folks, older couples, and families. Those are the people who tip.
> 
> So I blame whatever marketing strategy Lyft has been using that is attracting all these terrible customers.


That's been my experience, too. That's why I stopped doing Lyft about 6 months ago. I do keep it active, just in case I can't do Uber for some reason.


----------

